# Record Show Once Per Day



## bcwaller (Nov 6, 2007)

This has been talked about before, but it is still a problem. I see the only solution is a manual record, which does not help if the show changes schedule in the future - one of the advantages of telling it to record a show.

Example: My daughter wants to watch Hannah Montana. It is on over 50 times a week! She will start watching the show in the morning, and by the time she gets home from school it is gone from the list (and I save 5 shows). What if I only want to record one per day? That way she would have five days to watch a show, not one.

It would be nice if the options for the season pass let me choose "this showing" or something like that to mean the 4:30 show only, and ignore the 4:00, 7:00, and weekend marathons. If nothing else, let me exclude days, such as the weekend when they seem to show a bunch of them. If I could choose what days and exclude shows that are more than a few hours from the base time, that would work.


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

> It would be nice if the options for the season pass let me choose "this showing" or something like that to mean the 4:30 show only, and ignore the 4:00, 7:00, and weekend marathons. If nothing else, let me exclude days, such as the weekend when they seem to show a bunch of them. If I could choose what days and exclude shows that are more than a few hours from the base time, that would work.


This is another issue that may sound appealing, but IMO is unlikely to be workable - the problems with manual recordings would still apply - if the scheduled time of the _desired_ airing changes, how can TiVo figure out which airing is the desired one? I do think adding time/date criteria to SPs is a good idea (it's been requested quite often), but I doubt that it will be much help in the situations you describe (lots of repeats, unreliable guide data, inconsistent schedule).

The problem is usually no/incomplete/inaccurate guide data - no DVR works well without good guide data.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Of course the other workaround to keep from losing the show she's started watching (although it has its own downsides) is to change the season pass to Keep Until I Delete. 

That way once it hits 5 episodes it will stop and won't record any more until someone deletes an episode.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

MythTV has advanced scheduling features that works very well:

Record only this showing
Record one showing of this title (AKA Find and Record one episode...)
Record in this timeslot every week
Record one showing of this title every week
Record in this timeslot every day
Record one showing of this title every day
Record at any time on this channel
Record at any time on any channel

I wish TiVo would adopt something similar.


----------



## bcwaller (Nov 6, 2007)

ReplayTV also has a version of this (hence my suggestion). Replay only uses the timeslot (plus or minus an hour or two) for any recording, and only records one show. You can select exactly which days to record, so if you wanted to record Tuesday, Thursday, and Friday only, you could. It works well for shows that are only new four days per week and you record the second showing (like The Daily Show).


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

> ReplayTV also has a version of this (hence my suggestion). Replay only uses the timeslot (plus or minus an hour or two) for any recording, and only records one show. You can select exactly which days to record, so if you wanted to record Tuesday, Thursday, and Friday only, you could. It works well for shows that are only new four days per week and you record the second showing (like The Daily Show).


What does`it do if the schedule changes such that the desired show no longer is in its assumed time slot?


----------



## bcwaller (Nov 6, 2007)

WayneCarter said:


> What does`it do if the schedule changes such that the desired show no longer is in its assumed time slot?


If the show is within an hour (maybe two) of the regular slot, it will be recorded.


----------



## bcwaller (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm using the keep until I delete option for the problem shows. It feels like a work around, but at least is keep from having the TiVo constantly recording two shows that are constantly being broadcast. I think I saw over 50 instances in one week for one of the shows that would all be recorded otherwise.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

If you only want to record a specific time slot 4 days a week, why not a Manual Season Pass?


----------

